
Terrain Generation with Diamond Square - stevelosh
http://stevelosh.com/blog/2016/06/diamond-square/
======
brudgers
Discussion of related article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11136145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11136145)

